# What type of Depression?



## Vinton (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been diagnosed with cyclothemia and wnadering if it only this. So would this happen when just depressed. 

Yesterday was calm, reading my book, no axniety.. Early evening an incident occured with a family member and over night I got very anxious and in the morning I was depressed.. Then I got more  depressed for the way I responded.

That that sound stupid or what?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 11, 2007)

No, it doesn't sound stupid. Anxiety spikes and depression are often related and the negative self-talk you describe would make you feel more depressed.

See What is cyclothymia?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2007)

It seems to me that most people with unipolar depression have anxiety issues, and most people with depression or anxiety feel fine at least some of the time.  

Therefore, the short time frame you describe sounds like it could be consistent with one of many disorders, including cyclothymia, unipolar depression, anxiety disorders, etc.   But what you described certainly seems more typical of cyclothymia.


----------



## Vinton (Nov 11, 2007)

David, I've sufered from this all my lif" Last summer I was put on epival, the strattera for ADHD and effexor but its not getting any better...

 I've been in therapy for 3 weeks and due to a hard chilhood he told me that I had build a mask and would have to come  off.


Its hard to do after seing the same face for 61 years in the mirror. lol and the worse is to waht to ecpect from others.


----------



## Retired (Nov 11, 2007)

> the worse is to waht to ecpect from others.



Vinton,

I believe the goal in therapy is that "we can be comfortable in our own skin" to paraphrase a French Canadian saying I've heard.

We don't live our lives for others, and (as a fellow senior)I would propose that you may want to live this part of your life as comfortably as you can.

If your therapist can help resolve some of the issues that have troubled you in earlier years, may I suggest you work with him/her toward gaining peace of mind.

And, you may be pleasantly surprised by the reaction of those about whom you are most concerned.

What's the worst thing that concerns you about the reactions of others?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2007)

> Last summer I was put on epival, the strattera for ADHD and effexor but its not getting any better...



To quote someone from another board:



> Maybe a med change will help me kick-start a turn-around.
> 
> Re: Cyclothymia  mood stabilizers ? Tony P


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 11, 2007)

taking off that mask isn't easy and certainly can be scary. however, you may find at one point that you've had enough of the mask and you just want to be you. at least, this is what i am finding with myself. i think it is well worth the effort, because even though it may be painful initially, in the long run you will be more at peace with yourself.


----------



## Vinton (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,,


For years I've worked close to the community and breaking that image is hard.It's the same with my family. I rarely speak about or discuss my health issues .They probaly know but it's tabou as mental illness is suppose to be...if you know what I mean..

I agree 100% but at 61 it is hard to change course..I see a therapist and we are starting to work on this.. Slowly..


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 11, 2007)

it's not necessary to disclose to the entire world what's going on with you. i think for now just trusting and opening up to your therapist is the first step. in that process you can get a bit more comfortable with yourself, with who you really are. you can expand that with those that are closest to you (your wife and kids). beyond that, close friends. beyond that, it's up to you what you want to do. i do hope you can break the taboo feeling you have right now with at least your therapist and those closest to you. it would take a lot of pressure off and you would gain more of their support. in any case those are my thoughts, something to think about, if it helps any.


----------

